
On Borrowed Time: Urban Decline Moves to the Suburbs - pg
http://bostonreview.net/BR33.2/gecan.php
======
edw519
Some nice observations; I just think NYC and suburban Chicago are apples and
oranges.

I would have really enjoyed this author's treatment of the 2 elephants in the
room: energy and demographics. The suburbs were a response to 28 cent per
gallon gas and 100 million children born after WWII. Now that gas is
approaching $4 per gallon and those 100 million people have trouble driving at
night, what happens next?

~~~
tomjen
What happens? Change. And as always those who are too slow to change are the
ones who suffer.

This time it seems that America is too slow to change, so it might be America
who suffers.

